

IPhone, Firefox, Safari, IE8 Hacked at Pwn2Own Contest - stellar678
http://mashable.com/2010/03/25/iphone-firefox-safari-ie8-hacked/

======
metachor
Every year we see whatever operating systems, browsers, and devices get hacked
at Pwn2Own, and it seems like the initial attack vector is always the same:
get the user to navigate to a maliciously-crafted website, open a maliciously-
crafted PDF, or read a maliciously-crafted email.

While technical safeguards against the subsequent attack paths (e.g. buffer
overflows, broken SSL implementations, etc) is absolutely necessary, it seems
like securing these paths is a cat-and-mouse game for technology vendors. They
are consistently forced to react to flaws found by the security community and
hackers.

Maybe there needs to be a larger push in the industry to "shore up the front
gates", as it were. Things like user education, content-authenticity
verification technologies, sand-boxes for interacting with remote (or
received) content, etc.

